# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  smartphone màn hình gập của Huawei - đối thủ lớn nhất của Samsung

## tranductiensd

*Ngoại trừ đặc điểm màn hình gập và có hỗ trợ kết nối 5G, cho đến nay chưa có thêm nhiều thông tin về chiếc smartphone này của Huawei.*
Huawei sẽ phát hành smartphone màn hình gập vào năm 2019 và nó có khả năng kết nối mạng di động 5G. Đó là tất cả những gì chúng ta biết cho đến nay: bởi vì công ty không tiết lộ thêm chi tiết nào về thiết kế của chiếc smartphone, cách nó hoạt động hay chính xác khi nào nó sẽ xuất hiện.
Tuy nhiên, dựa trên các tin đồn chúng ta có thể tổng hợp một số thông tin về thiết bị thú vị này:
*Tên, giá cả và ngày phát hành*

Một trong những bao da BlackBerry Passport Silver hiện được sử dụng nhiều hiện nay : https://thegioiblackberry.com.vn/bao...rt-silver.html






Hàng loạt nguồn tin đã chỉ ra rằng smartphone màn hình gập của Huawei sẽ ra mắt trong năm 2019. Cho dù vẫn chưa có ngày ra mắt chính thức, nhưng theo ETNews, thiết bị này sẽ ra mắt tại Hội chợ di động MWC vào cuối tháng Hai. Theo một lãnh đạo nhà mạng của Hàn Quốc, người đã nhìn thấy thiết bị này trong tháng 11 và cho rằng nó hoàn thiện hơn dự kiến, thiết bị này sẽ được bán ra vào tháng Sáu.
Các tin đồn cũng cho biết rằng, ban đầu chiếc điện thoại màn hình gập này sẽ được sản xuất với số lượng nhỏ trước – một dấu hiệu cho thấy nó rất khó sản xuất. Tính năng độc đáo và mức độ phức tạp trong sản xuất sẽ khiến nó có giá thành khá đắt đỏ.
Hiện tại vẫn chưa có tên cụ thể cho chiếc smartphone này, hay ít nhất vẫn chưa có gì rò rỉ thêm trước khi nó ra mắt.
*Thiết kế*

Chúng ta mới chỉ có thể chắc chắn một điều rằng smartphone màn hình gập của Huawei sẽ gập lại được – nghĩa là nó có vẻ ngoài trông như một chiếc smartphone thông thường và có thể mở ra để thành một thiết bị dạng tablet lớn hơn. Chúng ta đã thấy thiết kế này xuất hiện trên một số thiết bị như Axon M của ZTE, gần đây là Flexpai của Royale cũng như nguyên mẫu từ Samsung.

Thông tin chi tiết Bao da BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9983 chính hãng : https://thegioiblackberry.com.vn/bao...ign-p9983.html



Tuy nhiên, vẫn chưa rõ Huawei sẽ làm gì với dạng thiết kế mới này. Họ đã làm nên những chiếc smartphone có vẻ ngoài bắt mắt trong những năm gần đây, hy vọng họ sẽ mang phong cách thiết kế này lên chiếc smartphone màn hình gập của mình. Đoạn video concept dưới đây có thể cho chúng ta thấy chiếc smartphone đặc biệt này của Huawei sẽ có vẻ ngoài như thế nào.
*Thông số kỹ thuật*
Theo ETNews, chiếc điện thoại màn hình gập của Huawei khi gập lại sẽ có màn hình 5 inch và khi mở ra sẽ có màn hình 8 inch. Độ phân giải màn hình cũng như kích thước tổng thể của thiết bị vẫn chưa được tiết lộ. Nhiều khả năng thiết bị này vẫn sẽ trang bị bộ xử lý Kirin do Huawei tự phát triển, cho dù chưa rõ có phải nó sẽ sử dụng Kirin 980 hay không.
Theo CEO Richard Yu, Huawei sẽ trang bị cho smartphone màn hình gập của mình kết nối 5G. Tuy nhiên, liệu kết nối này sẽ xuất hiện ngay từ phiên bản đầu hay phiên bản sau, là vẫn chưa rõ. Huawei đã trình diễn chiếc smartphone màn hình gập này cho các nhà mạng tại Hàn Quốc, nơi được kỳ vọng sẽ triển khai 5G vào đầu 2019, khi các cuộc thử nghiệm đã được tiến hành.
Phần mềm trên thiết bị sẽ sử dụng giao diện Android được Google thiết kế riêng cho các smartphone màn hình gập, nhưng nhiều khả năng Huawei sẽ phủ lên nó giao diện EMUI của riêng mình trên đó.
*Cạnh tranh*
Huawei không phải công ty duy nhất đang tham gia vào sân chơi smartphone màn hình gập. Samsung cũng đang phát triển chiếc Galaxy F hoặc Galaxy X từ nhiều năm nay, và họ mới trình diễn nguyên mẫu của mình vào đầu tháng 11 vừa qua. LG cũng có thể đang nghiên cứu dạng thiết bị này và có thể họ sẽ giới thiệu nó trong Hội chợ CES vào tháng Một năm 2019.

----------

